# QJ Timer V2



## CubicNL (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was looking around at some cube stores online and I saw the QJ timer V2.
I just wanted to know if this is worth buying, because nobody was really positive about the first version.
I don't know if anyone owns it, if so: could you please tell me what your experiences are with it?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vinny (Apr 18, 2011)

I would have bought it but seeing how my first one is a piece of s**t, I don't see a reason to get the second one. 

Just get a Speedstacks.


----------



## JyH (Apr 18, 2011)

Speedstacks > QJ


----------



## ianography (Apr 18, 2011)

The second version is supposed to be much better than the first version, as it can be attached to a stackmat. I do not know about anything else, though.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 19, 2011)

This has been posted TWO TIMES in the past...

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27863
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28098


----------

